# wegen (Dativ/Genitiv 2015)



## elroy

*Anmerkung der Moderatorin*: Diese Diskussion ist aus einer Übersetzungsdiskussion im Spanisch-Deutsch-Forum entstanden.

Ich finde "es tut mir leid wegen des Brands" oder umgangssprachlich "es tut mir leid wegen dem Brand" flüssiger < ... >


----------



## osa_menor

Die Verwendung des Dativs "es tut mir leid wegen dem Brand" ist meiner bescheidenen Meinung nach schlichtweg falsch.
"Der Dativ ist dem Genitiv sein Tod"

Un saludio cordial


----------



## elroy

Dieses uralte Thema, liebe osa_menor, ist glaub' ich im Forum schon reichlich behandelt worden. Es geht halt um die Frage, ob man Sprache und Grammatik aus einem präskriptiven Blickwinkel (wie man sprechen _soll_) oder einem deskriptiven (wie man tatsächlich _spricht_) betrachtet. Heutzutage vertritt kein Sprachwissenschaftler, der etwas taugt, den präskriptiven Blickwinkel. 

< ... >


----------



## Tonerl

_*Wegen dem Regen oder wegen des Regens — Dativ oder Genitiv?*_

Wünscht man sich eine schnelle, klare Antwort und wird, wenn man an die Richtigen gerät, auch knapp und bündig bedient:
_*Bei "wegen dem Regen" krempeln sich mir die Fußnägel hoch.*_
_*[Henning im Sprachenforum Babbel 29.09.2004, 02:55 - gefunden am 29. 5. 2012] *_

Weniger drastisch, doch nicht weniger eindeutig äußerte sich bereits vor über 200 Jahren Johann Christoph Adelung zu diesem Problem:
_*Wêgen, eine Präposition, welche jederzeit mit der zweiten Endung oder dem Genitiv des Nennwortes verbunden wird, und das Verhältnis der bewegenden Ursache bezeichnet. [...] Fehlerhaft ist es, wenn diese Präposition im Oberdeutschen so gern mit dem Dativ verbunden wird. „Er ist wegen seinem Fleiße“ belohnet worden, für „wegen seines Fleißes.“*_

Die Präposition "wegen" mit folgendem Dativ hat sich in unsere Sprache geschlichen und verursacht Sprachkundigen (da stimmt der Dativ - "verursacht ... wem?") Bauchschmerzen:
_*Wegen dem Fernsehen habe ich nicht schlafen können.*_
_*Alles nur wegen dem Köter!*_
Schön ist das nicht. Aber leider auch nicht falsch.

Nicht zu vergessen Bastian Sick, der dem Gebrauch des Dativs versuchten Totschlag unterstellte und damit nicht nur das Geschäft seines Lebens machte, sondern inzwischen für viele zu einer maßgeblichen Instanz in Sachen deutsche Sprache aufgestiegen ist.

Mit dem Sprachgebrauch verhält es sich nicht anders als in vielen Lebensbereichen: Nicht alles, was nicht ausdrücklich verboten ist, wird immer und überall gleichermaßen geschätzt.

Wer im Rahmen eines Bewerbungsschreibens, eines Leserbriefs oder dergleichen – etwa schreibt:
_*„wegen diesem Ereignis“, hat damit zu rechnen, dass dies als Zeichen mangelhafter Sprachbeherrschung gewertet wird !*_

Will man sich keiner Kritik aussetzen, wird man deshalb nach „_wegen“_ bei nachfolgendem Artikel den Genitiv wählen:
*also wegen des Regens, nicht wegen dem Regen, *
*wegen eines Unfalls, nicht wegen einem Unfall, ect......*


----------



## osa_menor

Tonerl said:


> Mit dem Sprachgebrauch verhält es sich nicht anders als in vielen Lebensbereichen: Nicht alles, was nicht ausdrücklich verboten ist, wird immer und überall gleichermaßen geschätzt.
> 
> Wer im Rahmen eines Bewerbungsschreibens, eines Leserbriefs oder dergleichen – etwa schreibt:
> _*„wegen diesem Ereignis“, hat damit zu rechnen, dass dies als Zeichen mangelhafter Sprachbeherrschung gewertet wird !*_
> 
> Will man sich keiner Kritik aussetzen, wird man deshalb nach „_wegen“_ bei nachfolgendem Artikel den Genitiv wählen:
> *also wegen des Regens, nicht wegen dem Regen, *
> *wegen eines Unfalls, nicht wegen einem Unfall, ect......*




Liebe Grüße


----------



## Sowka

Guten Abend 

< ... >
Bezüglich des "wegen" mit Dativ oder Genitiv stehe ich eindeutig auf der Seite der Genitiv-Verwender. Dativ empfinde ich als falsch. Ich sehe aber, dass dies heutzutage immer weniger Menschen so empfinden, und dass sich diese Entwicklung auch in Werken wie canoo.net widerspiegelt:


> Allgemein mit Dativ im südlichen deutschen Sprachraum:
> wegen dem schlechten Wetter
> wegen einigen Problemen mit der Steuerung
> Diese Verwendung des Dativs wird nicht von allen als korrekt anerkannt! Es ist deshalb anzuraten, in geschriebener Standardsprache den Genitiv zu verwenden.
> 
> *Immer mit Dativ*, wenn der Genitiv im Plural nicht ersichtlich ist (siehe oben):
> wegen Problemen mit der Steuerung.



Das muss man einfach zur Kenntnis nehmen, auch wenn man die Genitiv-Variante bevorzugt.


----------



## elroy

Ich habe ja nicht geschrieben, dass ich überall den Dativ empfehlen würde. Natürlich stimme ich uneingeschränkt zu, dass in ein Bewerbungsschreiben nur der Genitiv gehört! Ich habe ja in meinem Beitrag beide Varianten angegeben und den Dativ eindeutig als _umgangssprachlich_ bezeichnet.

Es stimmt einfach nicht, dass der Dativ hier "schlichtweg falsch" sei, abgesehen davon, wem dabei sich die Fußnägel hochkrempeln. Es ist mittlerweile eine legitime umgangssprachliche Variante. "Den Mann ist nett" - das ist schlichtweg falsch, denn kein Muttersprachler würde diesen Satz äußern. Ich kann mir beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen, dass "wegen dem Brand" dieselbe Auswirkung auf einen Muttersprachler hat wie "den Mann ist nett" und es fiele mir schwer zu glauben, dass es Deutsche gibt, die mit "wegen" _konsequent_ und _ausnahmslos _den Genitiv verwenden, und zwar auch in jedem erdenklichen umgangssprachlichen Zusammenhang. 





Sowka said:


> Das muss man einfach zur Kenntnis nehmen, auch wenn man die Genitiv-Variante bevorzugt.


 Andersrum würde ich meinen, dass man die präskriptive Befürwortung des Genitivs zur Kenntnis nehmen muss, auch wenn sich der Dativ infolge einer natürlichen sprachlichen Entwicklung in der Umgangssprache durchgesetzt hat.


----------



## Frank78

elroy said:


> Andersrum würde ich meinen, dass man die präskriptive Befürwortung des Genitivs zur Kenntnis nehmen muss, auch wenn sich der Dativ infolge einer natürlichen sprachlichen Entwicklung in der Umgangssprache durchgesetzt hat.



Mit Umgangssprache hat der Dativ nach wegen nichts zu tun. Im Niederdeutschen ist es wegen + Genitiv, im Oberdeutschen war es immer wegen + Dativ.

Alle sagen ja auch "Wegen ihm (dat) komme ich nicht zu der Party" und nicht "Wegen seiner komme ich nicht zur Party".

Hier noch ein Link zur historischen Entwicklung von "wegen".


----------



## Frieder

Frank78 said:


> Alle sagen ja auch "Wegen ihm (dat) komme ich nicht zu der Party" und nicht "Wegen seiner komme ich nicht zur Party".




Ich sage dann immer _seinetwegen_. Aber ich komme ja auch aus dem niederdeutschen Sprachbereich .


----------



## Frank78

Frieder said:


> Ich sage dann immer _seinetwegen_. Aber ich komme ja auch aus dem niederdeutschen Sprachbereich .



Und die Frage? "Wegen wem" oder "Wegen wessen bist du nicht gekommen?". 

Das Ganze ist genauso seltsam wie der Genitiv mit "abseits", der aber klar einen Ort angibt und eigentlich Dativ sein müsste.

"Wo steht der Pavillion?" - "Abseits des Hauses"


----------



## Frieder

Frank78 said:


> Und die Frage? "Wegen wem" oder "Wegen wessen bist du nicht gekommen?".



Wie wäre es mit _wessentwegen_? 

Ok, sagt heute kaum noch einer, aber zu meinem aktiven Sprachschatz gehört es noch.


----------



## Jason_2_toi

Was ist mit ect. statt etc.?



			
				[FONT=Georgia said:
			
		

> _*Wegen dem Regen oder wegen des Regens — Dativ oder Genitiv?*_[/FONT]
> 
> *wegen eines Unfalls, nicht wegen einem Unfall, ect......*


----------



## berndf

Frieder said:


> Wie wäre es mit _wessentwegen_?
> 
> Ok, sagt heute kaum noch einer, aber zu meinem aktiven Sprachschatz gehört es noch.


Zu meinem auch.


----------



## berndf

Frank78 said:


> Mit Umgangssprache hat der Dativ nach wegen nichts zu tun. Im Niederdeutschen ist es wegen + Genitiv, im Oberdeutschen war es immer wegen + Dativ.


Ich glaube, Du bringst da ein wenig was durcheinander. Es ist es hier kein Niederdeutsch-Oberdeutsch-, sondern ein Niederdeutsch-Hochdeutsch-Gengensatz. Im Mittelniederdeutschen ist _wegen _(_die Orte, Stellen, Seiten betreffend_) ein adverbialer plural Genitiv. Dies wurde wahrscheinlich mit der Übernahme ins Hochdeutsche (zuerst ins Mitteldeutsche und nicht ins Oberdeutsche) als Dativsubstantiv (_von Wegen_) uminterpretiert. Dies hat aber nichts mit dem Kasus dessen zu tun, um dessetwegen etwas _von ... Wegen_ ist. Auch im Hochdeutschen ist Verwendung als Dativ-Präposition neueren Datums. Ich glaube so ab dem 18. Jahrhundert.


Frank78 said:


> Hier noch ein Link zur historischen Entwicklung von "wegen".


Scholten versucht hier zu begründen, was eigentlich "richtig" sein sollte. Es geht ihm, in altem, präskriptiven Grammatikverständnis, ganz eindeutig darum Grammatik zu gestalten und nicht zu beschreiben und er versucht sich dabei die Geschichte zurechtzubiegen, meiner Meinung nach nicht ganz gelungen.


----------



## berndf

Sowka said:


> Das muss man einfach zur Kenntnis nehmen, auch wenn man die Genitiv-Variante bevorzugt.


So geht es mir auch. Meine Tochter sagt _wegen dem_, meine Frau versucht sie regelmäßig zu korrigieren und ich antworte ebenso regelmäßig, das sich bei mir auch die Gedärme zusammenziehen, wenn ich das höre aber man das wohl heute akzeptieren muss.


----------



## elroy

elroy said:


> Ich kann mir beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen, dass "wegen dem Brand" dieselbe Auswirkung auf einen Muttersprachler hat wie "den Mann ist nett" und es fiele mir schwer zu glauben, dass es Deutsche gibt, die mit "wegen" _konsequent_ und _ausnahmslos _den Genitiv verwenden, und zwar auch in jedem erdenklichen umgangssprachlichen Zusammenhang.


 Mich würden hierzu die Meinungen der Befürworter des Genitivs interessieren.

Wirkt auf Euch "wegen dem Brand" genauso wie "den Mann ist nett" oder, um einen engeren Vergleich anzustellen, "ohne dem Brand" oder "mit den Brand"?

Verwendet Ihr konsequent und in allen Zusammenhängen, egal wie umgangssprachlich, den Genitiv?


----------



## Jason_2_toi

oder ist das lediglich ein sog. Flüchtigkeitsfehler?


----------



## Hutschi

Ich denke nicht, dass es ein Flüchtigkeitsfehler ist, es hat sicher tiefere Ursachen. Ich bin nicht mal sicher: Was war zuerst da und was hat sich zwischengezwängt. Das spielt keine entscheidende Rolle, wäre aber wegen des Streites interessant.

Wenn es eine Erscheinung ist, die es schon zu Adelungs Zeiten gab, glaube ich, sie ist viel älter.
Wenn sich Generationen die Zähne dran ausbissen, den dritten Fall hier auszurotten, er aber blieb,, muss das eine Ursache im Sprachgefühl haben.

Der Dativ wird in folgendem Fall auch vom Duden als standardsprachlich korrekt anerkannt:
http://www.duden.de/rechtschreibung/wegen
_



Standardsprachlich mit Dativ in bestimmten Verbindungen und wenn bei Pluralformen der Genitiv nicht erkennbar ist: Standardsprachlich auch mit Dativ, wenn ein Genitivattribut zwischen »wegen« und das davon abhängende Substantiv tritt:

Click to expand...

_


> wegen etwas anderem, wegen manchem, wegen Vergangenem
> wegen Geschäften
> wegen meines Bruders neuem Auto



Von hier bis zu "Wegen dem neuen Auto" ist es ein kurzer Schritt.


----------



## Kajjo

*Präposition "wegen" mit Dativ oder Genetiv?
*
Ich bevorzuge auch sehr stark den Genitiv, gerade auch in der Schriftsprache halte ich ihn für die korrekte und empfehlenswerte Variante. Auch in der gesprochenen Sprache ist _in den meisten Situationen_ der Genitiv in jedem auch nur halbwegs gebildetem Umfeld noch absolut üblicher Standard und nicht etwa auf der Verliererseite. Gleichwohl stimmt es schon, dass sich der Dativ allmählich zu verbreiten scheint und es gibt immer wieder Sprachsituationen, in denen auch ich zugeben muss, dass mir der Dativ akzeptabel erscheint und ich ihn (erschreckenderweise?) sogar selbst mal verwende. Trotzdem ist die Verwendung des Dativs meines Erachtens möglichst zu vermeiden und ganz oft klingt der Dativ eben _einfach_ oder _dialektal. 

Ich bin nur deinetwegen gekommen! _[so würde ich es immer sagen!]
_Ich bin nur wegen dir gekommen! _[das klingt falsch und verdammt "schlicht" für mich]

*Präskriptiv oder deskriptiv*



			
				Elroy said:
			
		

> Heutzutage vertritt kein Sprachwissenschaftler, der etwas taugt, den präskriptiven Blickwinkel.



Nun, was immer in den sogenannten Wissenschaften was "taugen" mag, diese Aussage empfinde ich als schlichtweg falsch. Das wäre falsch verstandenes Nacheifern modernistischer Tendenzen. Sprache lebt und verändert sich, das ist richtig, und in diesem Sinne sind deskriptive Herangehensweise unvermeidbar. Dennoch sind Rechtschreibung, Grammatik und Interpunktion durchaus vorrangig präskriptiv und wohl niemand kommt auf die Idee, alle möglichen verbreiteten Rechtschreibfehler als valide Alternativen zu sehen. Standardisierung hat eben wahnsinnig viele Vorteile. Auch in der gesprochenen Sprache ist nicht jeder dialektale Fehler eine gleichwertige standardsprachliche Variante, nur weil man ach-so-schlimm präskriptiv wäre, wenn man klar sagte, was nun standardsprachlich ist und was nicht.

*Der Begriff "umgangssprachlich"
*
Ich weiß, darüber könnte man einen eigenen Thread ausufern lassen, aber der Begriff "umgangssprachlich" wird leider verdammt uneindeutig verwendet, z.B. für Alltagssprache, informelle Sprache oder gesprochene Sprache. Gerade bei uns im Forum wäre es vielleicht sinnvoll, wirklich mal klarere Begriffe festzulegen, sonst wird die Verständigung schwierig.

Die von mir bevorzugte Bedeutung von Umgangssprache ist "informelle Sprache", auf Englisch "colloquialism", also der Sprachgebrauch in privaten Situationen. Auch der Duden markiert Wörter und Formulierungen als umgangssprachlich, die man selten in der Schriftsprache verwendet und quasi nie in gehobener Sprache, sondern die man unter Freunden oder in der Familie benutzt. Dazu gehören z.B. Schimpfwörter, scherzhafte Ausdrücke und dergleichen. Diese als "ugs." markierten Wörter sind aber absolut standardsprachlich korrekt und unterliegen ebenfalls den gleichen Regeln. Umgangssprache in dieser Bedeutung ist nicht gleichzusetzen mit "akzeptierten Fehlern" oder mit "dialektalen Formen". Wir sollten gerade in einem Sprachforum Slang, Jargon, Dialekt, Mundart, Akzent, verbreitete Fehler und dergleichen unterscheiden und klar verwenden, am besten nahe an dem, wie auch der Duden oder Canoo die Begriffe verwenden.

Gesprochene Sprache ist meines Erachtens nicht gleich Umgangssprache, sondern unterscheidet sich vorrangig im Satzbau, sekundär in der Wortwahl von der Schriftsprache. Man kann uneingeschränkt korrekte Sätze bilden, die eindeutig nach Schriftsprache oder aber nach gesprochener Sprache klingen. Das bedeutet nicht, dass umgangssprachliche Formulierungen oder Vokabeln enthalten sein müssen. Es sind eher Sprechpausen, Satzbau, Einschübe und dergleichen, die den Unterschied ausmachen.

*Der Begriff "Hochdeutsch" ist irreführend
*
@berndf: Du hast recht, dass sprachwissenschaftlich "Hochdeutsch" im Sinne von mittel- und hochdeutschen Dialekten zu verstehen ist, siehe auch Wikipedia (https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hochdeutsche_Dialekte). Allerdings wird der Begriff "Hochdeutsch" allgemeinsprachlich eben in konträrer Bedeutung als Synonym für Standardsprache verwendet.

ich empfinde es daher immer wieder als sehr irritierend, wenn du ohne Markierung diese sprachwissenschaftliche Bedeutung verwendest und viele nichtsahnende Leser dann glauben könnten, dass "hochdeutsch=standardsprachlich" gemeint ist. Ich würde es stark bevorzugen, wenn du dich allgemeinsprachlicher ausdrücken könntest oder den Begriff besser markieren würdest. Persönlich würde ich bevorzugen, wenn du "mittel- und oberdeutsche Dialekte" oder dergleichen schreiben würdest. Wir sollten hier im Forum sehr vorsichtig sein, Leser nicht mit dem Begriff "Hochdeutsch" zu verwirren. Für fast alle "Normalbürger" bedeutet Hochdeutsch eben Standardsprache ("Duden").


----------



## Hutschi

Ich bevorzuge deshalb "Standarddeutsch" gegenüber "Hochdeutsch", für mich ist "Hochdeutsch" nicht klar definiert, gefühlsmäßig bedeutet es für mich Standardsprache+Umgangssprache. (Außerhalb der fachsprachlich-sprachwissenschaftlichen Bedetung.)

Grimms Wörterbuch betrachtet den Dativ: http://woerterbuchnetz.de/DWB/?sigl...&hitlist=&patternlist=&lemid=GW11306#XGW11306

...
*d)*
da (von) wegen mehr und mehr in die allgemeine sprache eingeht und die nachstellung des subst. das gewöhnliche wird,* gerät es unter den einflusz der alten präpositionen und wird deshalb vielfach mit dem dativ verbunden. in den hochd. mundarten ist das wol ganz allgemein *(doch kommt beim pron. noch der gen. vor, s. e),aber _*auch in der umgangssprache ist es herrschend*_ und zeigt sich deshalb gelegentlich bei den besten schriftstellern, wenn sie weniger durch die grammatische regel eingeengt werden (z. b. in briefen). man vermeidet den gen. namentlich, wenn schon ein gen. vorausgeht (wegen Ludwigs todes), wenn der gen. sich vom nom. grammatisch nicht unterscheidet (wegen geschäfte), und auch sonst bei einem einzeln stehenden subst. (wegen mangels); bei dichtungen kommt auch der reimzwang in betracht: [...]

(Grimm verwendet sehr alte Rechtschreibung, ich habe diese im Zitat belassen.)

Wir sollten beachten, dass Sprache auch Regeln unterliegt, die nicht standardisiert sind. Umgangssprache ist keineswegs regellos und willkürlich.


----------



## berndf

elroy said:


> Mich würden hierzu die Meinungen der Befürworter des Genitivs interessieren.
> 
> Wirkt auf Euch "wegen dem Brand" genauso wie "den Mann ist nett" oder, um einen engeren Vergleich anzustellen, "ohne dem Brand" oder "mit den Brand"?
> 
> Verwendet Ihr konsequent und in allen Zusammenhängen, egal wie umgangssprachlich, den Genitiv?


Emotional steht das für mich auf einer ähnlichen Stufe von "Falschheit". Die Wahrscheinlichkeit aller dieser "Fehler" wäre in meinem Sprachgebrauch wohl in etwa ähnlich. Das gilt sowohl für standard- als auch für umgangssprachliche Register.

In dialektalen Registern ist es natürlich etwas ganz anderes. Wenn ich z.B. in Frankfurt (wo ich einen Großteil meiner Jugend- und Studentenzeit verbracht habe) dialektnah sprechen wollte, so würde ich natürlich _weesche dei Vadda sei Geboddsdaach_ sagen und nicht einen in der Sprache vollkommen falschen und fremden Genitiv (_wegen des Geburtstages deines Vaters_) einschmuggeln wollen.


Kajjo said:


> Ich weiß, darüber könnte man einen eigenen Thread ausufern lassen, aber der Begriff "umgangssprachlich" wird leider verdammt uneindeutig verwendet, z.B. für Alltagssprache, informelle Sprache oder gesprochene Sprache. Gerade bei uns im Forum wäre es vielleicht sinnvoll, wirklich mal klarere Begriffe festzulegen, sonst wird die Verständigung schwierig.


Im Rahmen des in der Sprachwissenschaft heute allgemein verwandten _Register_-Begriffes ist "umgangssprachlich" recht klar definiert. Die vom Duden verwandte Sprachwissenschaftliche Definition von_ Umgangssprache _ist: _Sprache, die im täglichen Umgang mit anderen Menschen verwendet wird; nicht der Standardsprache entsprechende, aber weitgehend akzeptierte, meist gesprochene überregionale Sprache_. Sie ist also sowohl von der Standardsprache als auch von dialektalen Registern abgegrenzt. Die Abgrenzung von der Standardsprache ist, dass sie informellen Sprachsituationen vorbehalten ist und dir Abgrenzung von dialektalen Registern ist das Fehlen einer spezifisch landschaftlichen Konnotation.


Kajjo said:


> Man kann uneingeschränkt korrekte Sätze bilden


Mit "korrekt" das diese Unterscheidung wenig zu tun. _Korrektheit _ist immer nur _innerhalb _eines Registers definiert. Damit ist es als Abgrenzungskriterium ungeeignet. Im Sinne der oben zitierten Definition spielt Korrektheit insofern eine Rolle, als Umgangssprache und Standardsprache tatsächlich sich weitgehend darin überlappen, was in ihnen als "korrekt" gekennzeichnet ist. Bedeutsam ist die Unterscheidung aber genau dort, diese Markierungen nicht überlappen. Für zielführender halte ich es aber, von _Situationsangemessenheit _und nicht von _Korrektheit _einer Ausdrucksweise zu reden.


Kajjo said:


> Der Begriff "Hochdeutsch" ist irreführend


In der Tat.

Für den Alltagsgebrauch ist die Genauigkeit des alltagssprachlichen Begriffes _Hochdeutsch _wahrscheinlich ausreichend (er bedeutet hier im Wesentlichen _nicht-dialektales Deutsch_). Für die Genauigkeitsanforderungen vieler Diskussionen hier ist der alltagssprachlichen Begriff zu ungenau.

Auch ist er m.E. zu sehr präskriptiv konnotiert, im Sinne von "korrektem" oder "gutem" Sprachgebrauch im Gegensatz zu "falschem" oder "minderwertigem" dialektalem Sprachgebrauch. Nach dem, was ich eben beschrieben habe, kannst Du ersehen, dass ich solche Kategorien für fehlgeleitet halte.

Aus diesen beiden Gründen halte ich den alltagssprachlichen Begriffes _Hochdeutsch _in der Tat für irreführend und werde ihn auch weiterhin konsequent vermeiden.


----------



## Kajjo

berndf said:


> Aus diesen beiden Gründen halte ich den alltagssprachlichen Begriffes _Hochdeutsch _in der Tat für irreführend und werde ihn auch weiterhin konsequent vermeiden.


Das sei dir ungenommen. Auch ich versuche hier der Eindeutigkeit wegen "standardsprachlich" statt "hochdeutsch" zu schreiben. Es wäre aber schön, wenn du "Hochdeutsch" auch nicht irreführend in der sprachwissenschaftlichen Bedeutung verwenden würdest, denn sonst wird es die überwältigende Mehrheit der Leser mit "standardsprachlich" verwechseln und genau das Gegenteil verstehen von dem, das du eigentlich sagen wolltest.


----------



## Hutschi

> Wirkt auf Euch "wegen dem Brand" genauso wie "den Mann ist nett" oder, um einen engeren Vergleich anzustellen, "ohne dem Brand" oder "mit den Brand"?



Wirkung auf mich:

Wirken "wegen dem Brand" genauso wie "den Mann ist nett"? - fast, ich akzeptiere "wegen dem Brand" in umgangssprachlichen Situationen (siehe Bernds Definition #21)  und die entsprechende Verwendung stört mich persönlich nicht.
Vielleicht liegt das an Dialekteinfluss. Zwar spreche ich (leider) den Dialekt meiner frühen Kindheit nicht mehr, aber er könnte das Gefühl beeinflusst haben.   

Dagegen klingen "ohne dem Brand" oder "mit den Brand" für mich völlig falsch.


----------



## berndf

Kajjo said:


> Das sei dir ungenommen. Auch ich versuche hier der Eindeutigkeit wegen "standardsprachlich" statt "hochdeutsch" zu schreiben. Es wäre aber schön, wenn du "Hochdeutsch" auch nicht irreführend in der sprachwissenschaftlichen Bedeutung verwenden würdest, denn sonst wird es die überwältigende Mehrheit der Leser mit "standardsprachlich" verwechseln und genau das Gegenteil verstehen von dem, das du eigentlich sagen wolltest.


Was würdest Du vorschlagen? Soll ich _Nicht-Niederdeutsch_ oder _Ober- und Mitteldeutsch_ schreiben? Meist versuche ich ja innerhalb eines jeden Threads die Verwendung durch Einfügungen eindeutig zu gestellten (in diesem Fall durch ..._Hochdeutsche (zuerst ins Mitteldeutsche und nicht ins Oberdeutsche)_).


----------



## elroy

Kajjo said:


> in den sogenannten Wissenschaften


 Erst mal eins vorweg: Sprachwissenschaft oder Linguistik ist eine legitime Wissenschaft, keine "sogenannte". Wenn wir uns da night einig ist, bringt uns diese Diskussion kaum weiter. Gerade in einem Sprachforum, wo Sprache sorgfältig und detailliert besprochen wird, halte ich es für mehr als unangebracht, Linguistik als Wissenschaft in irgendeiner Hinsicht herabzusetzen. 





> Das wäre falsch verstandenes Nacheifern modernistischer Tendenzen.


 Du hast mich womöglich missverstanden. Ich habe nicht behauptet, dass jeder moderne Sprachwissenschaftler selber modernen Tendenzen "nacheifert". Es gibt durchaus viele gute Linguisten, die den Genitiv bevorzugen und sogar den Dativ als falsch empfinden. Es geht hier nicht um Empfindungen, die ja ohnehin subjektiv sind. Ein ernster Linguist - und zögen sich bei ihm, wie bei Bernd, beim Genitiv nach "wegen" jedesmal die Gedärme zusammen - würde beim Analysieren der deutschen Sprache keineswegs "wegen dem Brand" in dieselbe Kategorie wie "ohne dem Brand" einordnen. Dass Letzteres einfach falsch ist, ist unbestreitbar. Bei Ersterem sieht es aber aus der Perspektive der modernen Linguistik eindeutig anders aus. 





> Dennoch sind Rechtschreibung, Grammatik und Interpunktion durchaus vorrangig präskriptiv


 Rechtschreibung und Interpunktion, ja, weil sich das beides _nur_ dem Bereich der Schriftsprache gehört. Jede Sprache wird gesprochen bzw. gebärdert, aber nicht jede Sprache wird geschrieben. Bei der Entwicklung einer Schriftsprache werden _präskriptiv_ und _nicht natürlich_ Entscheidungen getroffen, was korrekt ist oder nicht. In der gesprochenen Sprache verhält es sich anders. Die gesprochene Sprache lebt und verändert sich, wie Du schreibst, und Muttersprachler definieren durch ihren Sprachgebrauch die Eigenschaften der Sprache. Grammatikregeln sind nur ein Versuch, die Eigenschaften einer Sprache in übersichtlicher Form darzustellen, aber Grammatiken werden _immer_ vom lebendigen Sprachgebrauch abgeleitet und nicht umgekehrt. Grammatik ist nicht in Stein gemeißelt.


> Auch in der gesprochenen Sprache ist nicht jeder dialektale Fehler eine gleichwertige standardsprachliche Variante


 Das, was Du als "dialektalen Fehler" bezeichnest, ist nicht per se ein Fehler. Im betroffenen Dialekt ist es natürlich kein Fehler. Ob es nun in anderen Sprachvarianten ein Fehler ist, hängt vom konkreten Fall ab und es gibt natürlich viele dialektale Formen, die in der _Standardsprache_ falsch sind, aber Sprache besteht nun aus mehr als nur Standardsprache. Ich habe ja auch nicht geschrieben, dass "wegen dem Brand" standardsprachlich akzeptabel sei. Ich habe mich nur gegen osa_menors allgemeine Äußerung, "wegen dem Brand" sie "schlichtweg falsch", ausgesprochen. In der Umgangssprache ist "wegen dem Brand" eben _nicht_ schlichtweg falsch.


> Ich weiß, darüber könnte man einen eigenen Thread ausufern lassen, aber der Begriff "umgangssprachlich" wird leider verdammt uneindeutig verwendet, z.B. für Alltagssprache, informelle Sprache oder gesprochene Sprache. Gerade bei uns im Forum wäre es vielleicht sinnvoll, wirklich mal klarere Begriffe festzulegen, sonst wird die Verständigung schwierig.


 Ich schließe mich der von Bernd zitierten Definition an. 





> Dazu gehören z.B. Schimpfwörter, scherzhafte Ausdrücke und dergleichen. Diese als "ugs." markierten Wörter sind aber absolut standardsprachlich korrekt und unterliegen ebenfalls den gleichen Regeln. Umgangssprache in dieser Bedeutung ist nicht gleichzusetzen mit "akzeptierten Fehlern" oder mit "dialektalen Formen".


 Du setzt hier eine Abgrenzung zwischen Grammatik und anderen Aspekten einer Sprache voraus, die es eigentlich nicht gibt. Umgangssprache weicht auf mehreren Ebenen von Standardsprache ab, und Grammatik gehört einfach mit dazu.

Der Ausdruck "das ist geil" im Sinne von "this is cool" weicht _lexikalisch_ von der Standardsprache ab, weil in der Standardsprache das Wort _geil_ diese Bedeutung nicht hat.
Der Ausdruck "dat ist geil" weicht _wegen der Aussprache _von der Standardsprache ab, weil die Aussprache in der Standardsprache "das ist geil" lautet.
Und der Ausdruck "wegen dem Brand" weicht _grammatikalisch_ von der Standardsprache ab, weil es in der Standardsprache "wegen des Brand(e)s" heißt.

"Wegen dem Brand" ist in der Umgangssprache genauso wenig ein "akzeptierter Fehler" wie "das ist geil".

Wörterbücher sind halt beschränkt, was ihr Angebot an sprachlichen Differenzierungen betrifft. Es ist sehr einfach, die Markierung "ugs." anzuhängen, aber bei anderen Arten von Abweichungen erweist es sich als schwieriger, sie klar und deutlich in einem Wörterbuch zu bezeichnen. (Bei "wegen" könnte ich mir aber zum Beispiel gleich nach dem Wort eine kurze Angabe über den Kasus vorstellen, etwa "_+ Gen., ugs. auch + Dat._". Aber nicht jedes Wörterbuch tut so was.) 





> Gesprochene Sprache ist meines Erachtens nicht gleich Umgangssprache, sondern unterscheidet sich vorrangig im Satzbau, sekundär in der Wortwahl von der Schriftsprache. Man kann uneingeschränkt korrekte Sätze bilden, die eindeutig nach Schriftsprache oder aber nach gesprochener Sprache klingen. Das bedeutet nicht, dass umgangssprachliche Formulierungen oder Vokabeln enthalten sein müssen. Es sind eher Sprechpausen, Satzbau, Einschübe und dergleichen, die den Unterschied ausmachen.


 Man kann ja natürlich _standardsprachlich_ sprechen oder schreiben, ebenso aber natürlich _umgangssprachlich_ sprechen oder schreiben. Alle vier Situationen kommen vor und sind legitime Bestandteile einer Sprache. Die einzige Situation, die aber in _jeder Sprache_ vorkommt, ist "umgangssprachliches Sprechen" und es ist ironisch, gerade diesen Bestandteil als "nicht korrekt" abzustempeln. Die Gleichung _standardsprachlich = korrekt _ist einfach ungültig.

Hierzu möchte ich noch Bernd zitieren: 





> _Korrektheit _ist immer nur _innerhalb _eines Registers definiert. Damit ist es als Abgrenzungskriterium ungeeignet.


 

Wieder eine wunderbar prägnante Bernd'ische Formulierung, der ich vollkommen zustimme.


berndf said:


> Emotional steht das für mich auf einer ähnlichen Stufe von "Falschheit". Die Wahrscheinlichkeit aller dieser "Fehler" wäre in meinem Sprachgebrauch wohl in etwa ähnlich. Das gilt sowohl für standard- als auch für umgangssprachliche Register.


 Das ist interessant. Ich vermute, dass wir es hier mit Generationsunterschieden zu tun haben, denn ich bezweifle sehr stark, dass Muttersprachler bis zum Alter von (etwa) dreißig dieselben Empfindungen wie Du hätten (wobei auch Hutschi, der Deiner Generation gehört, nicht so stark reagiert auf "wegen dem Brand" wie Du).


----------



## Kajjo

berndf said:


> Was würdest Du vorschlagen? Soll ich [...] _Ober- und Mitteldeutsch_ schreiben?


Ja, ich fände es geradezu ideal, wenn du "Ober- und Mitteldeutsch" schreiben würdest. Das ist eindeutig und führt zu keinen Missverständnissen.

So haben wir alle Klarheit:

hochdeutsch > standardsprachlich ("Duden")
hochdeutsch > Ober- und Mitteldeutsch (sprachwissenschaftlich)


----------



## berndf

elroy said:


> Ich vermute, dass wir es hier mit Generationsunterschieden zu tun haben


Ja, das habe ich mit dieser Anekdote 


berndf said:


> So geht es mir auch. Meine Tochter sagt _wegen dem_, meine Frau versucht sie regelmäßig zu korrigieren und ich antworte ebenso regelmäßig, das sich bei mir auch die Gedärme zusammenziehen, wenn ich das höre aber man das wohl heute akzeptieren muss.


ausdrücken wollen.


----------



## Kajjo

elroy said:


> Sprachwissenschaft oder Linguistik ist eine legitime Wissenschaft, keine "sogenannte".


Selbstverständlich sind wir uns da einig -- ich wollte damit aber betonen, dass die Sprachwissenschaft eben nicht die oberste Instanz ist, was Sprachempfinden oder auch Rechtschreibung oder Grammatik angeht. Wissenschaft ist allzu oft doch ziemlich abgehoben von der Lebenswirklichkeit. Und ich bin selbst Wissenschaftler, wenn auch Naturwissenschaftler. Aber gerade in den Geisteswissenschaften ist es leider so, dass doch öfter mal eine Theorie irgendwie zum Wissen erhoben wird -- konkret ging es mir darum, dass die Strömungen deskriptiv vs. präskriptiv meiner Meinung nach BEIDE ihre Berechtigung haben und nur weil der aktuelle Zeitgeist eher deskriptiv ist, bedeutet das nicht, dass dies die ultima ratio wäre. Im Gegenteil ist deskriptiv vs präskriptiv ein ewig währender "Kampf" zweier gegensätzlicher Einstellungen. Mit Wissenschaft im engeren Sinne hat der Zeitgeist oder die aktuell bevorzugte Richtung absolut gar nichts zu tun. Mich stört, dass Wissenschaft benutzt wird, um eine dieser beiden Richtungen zu stützen, obwohl es dabei längst nicht um wissenschaftliche Erkenntnisse, sondern um Mehrheitsmeinungen von Wissenschaftlern geht. Wenn ich dann höre, dass "jeder ernstzunehmende Linguist präskriptiv" zu denken habe, dann kann ich das nur vehement verneinen.



> Es gibt durchaus viele gute Linguisten, die den Genitiv bevorzugen und sogar den Dativ als falsch empfinden.


Eben! In der Tat ist das so!



> ...würde beim Analysieren der deutschen Sprache keineswegs "wegen dem Brand" in dieselbe Kategorie wie "ohne dem Brand" einordnen.


Richtig, da sind wir uns einig. Aber nur deswegen, weil wir uns erstens bewusst sind, dass "wegen+Dat" in etlichen Dialekten als normal gilt und weil wir zweitens diese falsche Verwendung allmählich gewöhnt sind.



> ...aber Grammatiken werden _immer_ vom lebendigen Sprachgebrauch abgeleitet und nicht umgekehrt. Grammatik ist nicht in Stein gemeißelt.


Auch das ist richtig -- gleichwohl richten sich Grammatiken aber auch üblicherweise nicht danach, was irgendwo eine ungebildete Schicht in Form von Kanaksprak sagt oder Dialekte in die Standardsprache tragen. In den letzten Jahrzehnten ist mir die Akzeptanz von Fehlern als neue Variante bedeutend zu hoch. Standardisierung ist durchaus sinnvoll innerhalb eines Sprachraums und zuviel Willkür meines Erachtens der falsche Weg. Das ist eine Einstellungssache und keine Frage, die man mit "aber Wissenschaftler sagen derzeit dies und das" verargumentieren sollte.



> Das, was Du als "dialektalen Fehler" bezeichnest, ist nicht per se ein Fehler. Im betroffenen Dialekt ist es natürlich kein Fehler.


Logisch. Aber eben in der Standardsprache. 



> Der Ausdruck "das ist geil" im Sinne von "this is cool" weicht _lexikalisch_ von der Standardsprache ab, weil in der Standardsprache das Wort _geil_ diese Bedeutung nicht hat.
> Der Ausdruck "dat ist geil" weicht _wegen der Aussprache _von der Standardsprache ab, weil die Aussprache in der Standardsprache "das ist geil" lautet.


Nein, das kaufe ich nicht. "Das ist geil." ist in der Tat eine semantische Abweichung und umgangssprachlich. Es folgt aber allen Regeln -- das ist ein bedeutsamer Unterschied bei Bedeutungs- oder Verwendungserweiterung. Dagegen ist "Dat is toll." eben nicht nur eine Aussprachevariante, sondern widerspricht Regeln, sei es Rechtschreibung oder einfach ein nicht-existentes Wort aus einem Dialekt.



> Bei "wegen" könnte ich mir aber zum Beispiel gleich nach dem Wort eine kurze Angabe über den Kasus vorstellen, etwa "_+ Gen., ugs. auch + Dat._


Eben, genau das ist doch das eigentliche Thema dieses Threads. Du könntest dir so einen Eintrag vorstellen und würdest damit "wegen+Dat" zu quasi erlaubter Umgangssprache erheben. Ich könnte mir dagegen eher den Eintrag "Wegen + Gen, fälschlich und dialektal auch + Dat" vorstellen. Ich finde es eben nicht gut, jede tatsächliche Verwendung, jeden häufigen Fehler einfach per Akklamation, rein durch Häufung des Fehlers zur Standardsprache oder legitimer Umgangssprache zu ernennen.

Die Frage muss doch sein, was unterrichten wir. Als Eltern, in Schulen, im Forum. Wie sprechen Nachrichtensprecher, wie soll es sein? Und genau da kommt eben meine präskriptive Natur durch. Ich finde Standards und Einheitlichkeit schön und erstrebenswert, denn sie schaffen Klarheit und Klarheit ermöglicht Kommunikation. 



> Die Gleichung _standardsprachlich = korrekt _ist einfach ungültig.


Hm, als Gleichheit natürlich schön, denn beide Begriffe haben eine unterschiedliche Bedeutung. Aber als "standardsprachlich ist korrekt" empfinde ich Gleichung von geradezu fundamentaler Richtigkeit. Natürlich gelten Standards nur in ihrem Geltungsbereich, also Standardsprache nicht für Dialekte. Ist doch logisch.


----------



## berndf

elroy said:


> Der Ausdruck "dat ist geil" weicht _wegen der Aussprache _von der Standardsprache ab, weil die Aussprache in der Standardsprache "das ist geil" lautet.
> Und der Ausdruck "wegen dem Brand" weicht _grammatikalisch_ von der Standardsprache ab, weil es in der Standardsprache "wegen des Brand(e)s" heißt.
> 
> "Wegen dem Brand" ist in der Umgangssprache genauso wenig ein "akzeptierter Fehler" wie "das ist geil".


Der Vergleich passt leider nicht. Der Unterschied zwischen _das_ (mit hochdeutscher Lautverschiebung) und _dat_ (ohne hochdeutscher Lautverschiebung) ist dialektal und nicht umgangssprachlich konnotiert.

_Wegen_+Dativ mag zwar regionalen Ursprung haben, ist heute aber nicht mehr regional konnotiert. Hinsichtlich der standardsprachlichen Zulässigkeit gibt es regionale Unterschiede: So verwendet die NZZ _wegen _regelmäßig mit dem Dativ und das allein dürfte wohl in der Schweiz die Standardsprachlichkeit der Form hinreichend begründen. In Deutschland würde ich trotz gelegentlicher Belegstellen in der Standardsprache zuzuordnenden Medien noch von umgangssprachlicher Markierung reden.

Das bedeutet aber nicht, dass Sprecher in ihrem Sprachverständnis die Form regional oder dialektal konnotierten. Dies ist bei _das_ vs. _dat_ fundamental anders.


Kajjo said:


> Die Frage muss doch sein, was unterrichten wir.


Ich weiß ehrlich gesagt nicht warum sie dass sein _muss_. Die Funktion der Herstellung einer einheitlichen, überregionalen Sprachebene hat die Schule weitgehend an die elektronischen Medien abgegeben. Und das in einem Maße, dass es in Teilen des deutschen Sprachraums bereits für nötig erachtet wird mit schulischen Maßnahmen elementare Dialektkenntnisse zu vermitteln anstatt Dialekt zu "bekämpfen", wie das zu meiner Grundschulzeit noch der Fall war.

Wenn bestimmte Ausdrücke in bestimmten Registern unterschiedlich markiert sind, sollten wir dies so lehren. Was sie in welchen Sprechsituationen für "akzeptabel" hält, wird eine jede Generation für sich selbst definieren. Darauf haben wir "Alten" ohnehin nur wenig Einfluss. Und das ist auch gut so. Was Linguistik m.E. leisten kann, ist den aktuellen Stand des gesellschaftlichen Konsenses, oder manchmal auch nicht-Konsenses, wahrheitsgetreu zu dokumentieren.


----------



## Hutschi

Kajjo said:


> weil wir zweitens diese falsche Verwendung allmählich gewöhnt sind.


Es ist eine Frage, die man nur für ein Register beantworten kann. Und die Form ist in bestimmtem Kontext sogar laut Duden standardsprachlich korrekt. Ich habe es in #18 zitiert.

Wegen manchem stimme ich nicht zu. (Nicht "wegen manches" ...)
Wegen meines Bruders Auto. (Nicht unbedingt: wegen meines Bruder Autos.)

Es stimmt also nicht, dass "wegen" ausschließlich den Genitiv verlangt, nicht einmal standardsprachlich.

Es ist eine Frage des Stils und des Zusammenhangs.


----------



## Kajjo

@Hutschi: Die Ausnahmen sind doch unstrittig. Viele Präpositionen können je nach Verwendung mit verschiedenen Kasus stehen. Es geht hier halt um die typische Verwendung von "wegen" mit einem substantivischem Objekt.

_Wegen meines Bruders Auto..._

Wer sagt das schon? Viel eher doch:

_Wegen des Autos meines Bruders..._


----------



## Hutschi

Ich habe mal in "Duden -  Richtiges und gutes Deutsch", 6. Auflage, nachgeschaut. Es stimmt fast alles mit unseren Ergebnissen überein.

Ich fasse mit eigenen Worten zusammen.
1. Wegen dem ...: standardsprachlich in Schriftsprache wird es als falsch betrachtet (außer bei den weiter oben genannten Ausnahmen).
2. Umgangssprachlich und regional wird es verwendet, vor allem in südlichen Sprachgebieten.

Mir erklärt es, wieso ich es nicht als falsch empfinde.

---
Eine zusätzliche Merkwürdigkeit: Beim gegenteiligen "trotz dem" wird umgangssprachlich der Dativ oft durch den Genitiv ersetzt.


----------



## cameliacornea

Can you explain please in English the difference between WEGEN +G and WEGEN+D.?

Thank you very much


----------



## Hutschi

*Standard language:*
Wegen+dative is usually considered as wrong in standard and written language.

Exceptions:
http://www.duden.de/rechtschreibung/wegen
Duden says that dativ is correct in some fixed phrases and if in plural forms it is impossible to recognize the genitive form. It is also correct, when a genitive attribute is located between "wegen" and the dependend noun.
Examples:

wegen etwas anderem, wegen manchem, wegen Vergangenem
wegen Geschäften
wegen meines Bruders neuem Auto
Default:
You should use the genitive in all other cases as default form.

Wegen schlechten Wetters,
wegen meines Unfalls etc.

*Colloquial language:*
In spoken (coll.) language dative is often preferred, especially in the southern regions of German language.

Wegen schlechtem Wetter

When I hear it - I do not have problems. You can read this form sometimes in ads in small shops.

---
*Add-on: Special (wrong) form coming from dialects*

The form "wegen meinem Bruder seinem Unfall"

(wegen + Dativ pronoun + dative noun + Dativ pronoun + dative noun) oe
(wegen + Dativ pronoun + dative noun + Acc. pronoun + Acc. noun)
is widespread in colloquial language but considered as very bad style and wrong. You should not use it. I only mentioned the form because you might hear it quite often in some areas. The language purists could not expel it.)


*Advise:*
>Stick with genitive in all default cases.


----------

